# FR: s'est/a fait + infinitif - accord du participe passé



## Welshie

J'essaie de dire: "The new kitchen he had built"

Je suis sur que l'on pourrait le traduire dans bien de façons différentes, mais je m'intéresse plutot au grammaire ici. (lack of working accents in FF is killing me - English). Since "cuisine" is the object of construire and not faire, do I need an 'e' on "fait" or not? I have a feeling not...

*Moderator note:* Multiple threads have been merged to create this one.


----------



## Gil

Right.  You don't need an "e".


----------



## beri

lorsque l'on a "avoir fait + infinitif", "fait" est TOUJOURS invariable.


----------



## david314

I became confused earlier today when I saw this. I wondered, isn't this the _passé composé of se faire_, and if so, then shouldn't there be an* s* at the end of *fait*? Some other member tried to explain that this is the _causative structure_, but I didn't really understand his words. Might some kind soul offer illumination on this subject? Thank you in advance.


----------



## Bléros

Hi david314.

Yes, it should be 'nous nous sommes fait'.


----------



## jann

Hi David! 

Simply put, there is no past participle agreement with the subject or with a preceding direct object when you have causative faire:  _subject + conjugated form of faire + infinitive_

Now, in a bit more detail... this is at least how I explain things to myself.

Remember that agreement of a past participle is related in a general way to receiving the action of the verb.  So if the action is directed elsewhere, you won't have agreement.  For example, the past participle of reflexive/pronominal verbs (conjugated with _être_) doesn't agree with the subject when there is a direct object instead to take the action of the verb:

_Elle s'est lav*é* les cheveux.
Elle s'est prépar*é* un sandwich_.

In a similar fashion, the infinitive receives the action of the verb _faire_ when you have a causative structure.  
_Nous nous sommes fait peindre la maison_ = we had the house painted (for us), we caused the house to be painted.

What do you do?  You cause something to happen (_faire_).  That verb of happening (_peindre, _in this case) receives the action of being caused to come about.  It's an infinitive, so it certainly doesn't get to agree with anything. For whom did you have the house painted?  For yourself... or in this case, for youselves (_nous_), hence the reflexive structure, which is indirect.  

So you can explain the non-agreement of the past participle to yourself by saying that it can't agree with the subject (the first _nous_) because that infinitive (_peindre_) is acting rather like a direct object to receive the action.  And it can't agree with the second, reflexive _nous_, because that's an indirect object in this case!

More examples:_
Elle s'est fait couper les cheveux.
Ils se sont fait arrêter pour excès de vitesse.
L'assiette ébréchée est celle qu'elle a fait tomber hier._

Does that help?


----------



## ACT

hello,

i sit correct to say:

je me suis faite draguer par le cameraman?

Merci


----------



## mathiine

je me suis fait (without an "e") draguer par le cameraman/


----------



## ACT

But I am a girl


----------



## mathiine

It doesnt' matter ^^
I realise I couldn't even explain why.
Maybe because there is verb after "fait".
Anyone to explain better?


----------



## mangyycur

Quand le pronom personnel complément du verbe pronominal est un *complément indirect*, le participe passé est invariable : _Ils *se* sont *écrit* pendant deux ans avant de se rencontrer_. (*—›* _Ils ont écrit l’un à l’autre..._)
oops. I meant to say, maybe this is the reason? I'm really not sure.


----------



## Donaldos

Not really. "fait" never agrees with the subject when followed by an infinitive.


----------



## jann

The structure _(se) faire + infinitif_ is called the "causative faire", _faire causatif_.
You will find more information here, particularly at the end (section 3).

When there is a direct object (be it the subject of the pronominal or something else entirely), it is the object of the infinitive, not of _faire_.  Therefore you do not make the past participle of _faire_ agree with anything.

This is not an easy topic, and other people have asked about it before.  Take a look at some of the explanations in the following thread.  I think you'll find them helpful. 

Je me les suis fait + infinitif - accord du participe passé -  on the French Only forum


----------



## Rory Melough

Salut à tous!

Est-ce qu'on dit: 

Elle s'est fait percer les oreilles 
ou 
Elle s'est faite percer les oreilles

"Se faire" utilise être, donc il accorde en genre, non? Cependant, quand j'ai fait une comparaison sur google, j'ai trouvé plus de réponses pour la première phrase. 

Je voulais juste le clarifier. Merci !!


----------



## Fred_C

Bonjour.
Le verbe "se faire" est une exception, il est invariable.
On dit "Elle s'est fait percer les oreilles".
Beaucoup de gens se trompent. C'est pourquoi vous trouverez aussi "elle s'est faite percer les oreilles", mais c'est faux.
(Cette faute n'est pas très recommandée, elle dénote un certain manque d'instruction...)


----------



## Welshie

"Se faire" peut par contre accorder dans la phrase: "Elle s'est faite toute seule", ou 'elle' est bien l'objet de la phrase, je crois.


----------



## Rory Melough

Merci Fred - you're a mine of useful information !! 

Welshie, can you explain why "Elle s'est faite tout seule" agrees?


----------



## Welshie

It really depends on whether "se" encapsulates a direct object (in which case the verb will agree), or an indirect object (in which case the verb does not agree). Basic example:

Il lui a donné le livre (à Sophie). Here the verb does not agree because we have an indirect object pronoun: lui.
Il l'a montrée (la carte). Here the verb does agree because we have a direct object pronoun (la shortened to l').

Extend this analogy:

Elle s'est fait percer les oreilles (à elle-même). Here there is an action taking place with regard to the girl. She is having something done to herself: she is the indirect object.
Elle s'est faite toute seule. Here she is the object of the sentence. One can ask: what is it that she has made all on her own? The answer: Herself (a feminine direct object). So here "faire" agrees.

I hope this clears it up for you


----------



## Rory Melough

Ah.... that's really well-explained, thank you! 

To be faire I wasn't quite sure what "Elle s'est faite toute seule" was, but that's cleared it up. This is pretty much the only exception where se faire agrees though yeah? There aren't any other idioms where the subject is the direct object?


----------



## Grop

Fred_C said:


> Le verbe "se faire" est une exception, il est invariable.



En fait il s'agit surtout de _se faire_ + verbe à l'infinitif.

_Elle s'est faite toute petite.
Rome ne s'est pas faite en un jour._


----------



## Fred_C

Welshie said:


> It really depends on whether "se" encapsulates a direct object (in which case the verb will agree), or an indirect object (in which case the verb does not agree). Basic example:



Dear Welshie,
You are very right, and I was wrong. The reason why fait does not agree is indeed the reason you gave, and not (as I claimed) because faire is an exception.

I have been making a confusion with another use of "faire + infinitive".


----------



## pepper1

J'ai lu quelque part que le participe passé du verbe faire, suivi d'un infinitif, reste invariable.

Ainsi, sauf erreur de ma part, il faut dire:Hélène *s'est fait piquer par* une abeille...​... c'est-à-dire, sans 'e' au participe passé 'fait'.

Ai-je raison?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## geostan

Absolument!


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Oui c'est bien cela, d'autant plus que ce n'est pas elle (s') qui fait l'action de piquer mais l'abeille.


----------



## PSpade

Welshie's explanation is spot on. Still, I have trouble following this all the way through.

Let's take this example: "Elle s'est fait pleurer." In this sentence we do not make agreement with the "se," even though it is acting as a direct object. It is more clearly illustrated here: "L'homme l'a fait pleurer" (where the l' makes reference to a woman - "The man made her cry." 

If it were an indirect object pronoun, it would read, "L'homme lui a fait pleurer" but that is incorrect. So why isn't it "Elle s'est faite pleurer" and "Il l'a faite pleurer"? Does the infinitive following the past participle negate agreement?


----------



## jann

PSpade said:


> Does the infinitive following the past participle negate agreement?


You might think of it that way.  You could say that in _Il l'a fait pleurer_ or _Elle s'est fait pleurer_ it's not that he made (created?) her, or that she made herself.  It's that he made her cry, or she made herself cry.  She is not the direct object of_ faire_, so there is no  agreement.  With the infinitive there, _faire_ behaves like a semi-auxiliary (which has its own auxiliary, since it's conjugated in the passé composé). 

The BDL and the Académie française make it sound very simple: the past participle _fait_ is always invariable when followed by an infinitive.


----------



## metz0607

Bonjour, 

Est-ce que je dis :

"l'IRM que je me suis fait faire la semaine dernière"

ou

"... que je me suis faite faire" ?

Ma question porte sur si je mets le "faitE" pour faire un accord avec l'IRM (féminin). 

Merci d'avance!


----------



## Djdenuit

Bonjour, 
On ajoute un *'**e' *quand le sujet du verbe est féminin, et un '*s' *quand il est pluriel. 
L'IRM que Amélie s'est faite faire ... 
L'IRM que Vincent s'est fait faire ...
Bonne journée.


----------



## Marie3933

Le participe passé de _faire_ + infinitif est invariable.


----------



## metz0607

Ça veut dire que Djdenuit a tort?


----------



## Marie3933

metz0607 said:


> Ça veut dire que Djdenuit a tort?


OUI.
Voir par exemple ici (§ 862/D - exception)


----------



## zanzi

Bonjour, quelqu'un est-il SUR de la règle d'accord sur cette phrase ??!

"elle s'est fait violer" 

"elle s'est faite violer" 


pronominaux, réflexifs etc etc ARGGHHHHH
Quelle est la bonne solution, please ? 

Thanks


----------



## OLN

elle s'est *fait* +infinitif

règle "Le participe passé _fait_ immédiatement suivi d’un verbe à l’infinitif est toujours invariable."
(c'est une question de sens : le COD est le verbe à l'infinitif, et non pas "elle")

[…]


----------



## snarkhunter

Bonjour,

Etant donné que ce n'est pas elle qui a agi, mais qu'elle a (malheureusement) subi l'action indiquée par le verbe, il n'y a pas lieu à un quelconque accord.

On rappelle les cas classiques pour cette construction :
_Je l'ai fait*e* venir_ (i.e. elle est venue)_
Je l'ai fai*t* appeler _(i.e. elle a été appelée)


----------



## ShineLikeStars

Bonjour !
Context : a member of team talks about what the team leader asked her to do. Does fait in this case agree with the noun "chose" ?

English :One thing the team leader made us do is ... 
Français :L'une des choses que le chef d'équipe nous a fait(es?) faire

Should fait agree with choses in this case? I can't remember the rule. My feeling is that it doesn't.

Merci beaucoup !
SLS


----------



## All in One

It doesn't agree because _les choses_ is the object of the second verb _faire_:

_Le chef d'équipe nous a fait faire des choses_. (verb - object)

The object of the verbal group _a fait_ is the infinitive _faire_ which obviously isn't a noun and doesn't come before the past part. _fait_ anyway.


----------



## metz0607

Bonjour,

Pour les verbes tels que se faire prendre, se faire attraper : pour une femme, cela reste invariable dans le passé ou bien le participe passé s'accorde-t-il avec le sujet? 

Merci d'avance!


----------



## Donaldos

Pas besoin de réfléchir dans ce cas : le participe de _faire_ ne s'accorde jamais lorsqu'il est suivi d'un infinitif.

_Je les ai *fait* patienter._

_Ils se sont *fait* prendre._

_Elle s'est *fait* attraper._


N.B. : On recommande de nos jours d'appliquer la même règle pour le verbe _laisser_ :

_Je les ai laissé(s) patienter.

Elle s'est laissé(e) tomber._


----------



## Maître Capello

Voir également le fil (s'est) fait + infinitif - accord du participe passé de "faire" (forum Français Seulement).


----------



## Michael T

Hi,

I'm reposting this because the thread it was previously merged with didn't really answer my question. After reading through it all, I still don't understand why it's se sont *fait *and not *faites*...sorry:

I've just read this in an article: "Trois d’entre eux se sont fait exploser...". I'm wondering why it's "se sont *fait*" and not "se sont *faites*". According to this (se faire - La conjugaison du verbe se faire au féminin - conjuguer se faire au féminin) the conjugation should be "ils se sont faites".

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## atcheque

Re bonjour,

There is no aggrement when it is followed by an infinitive : _Trois d’entre eux se sont *fait *explos*er* _
The explanation is that the object of _faire _is the infinitive, not the pronoum that is the object of the infinitive: _Ils ont fait [exploser eux-mêmes]_.


----------



## geostan

Personally, I don't see the problem. You don't even have to explain the logic. Just remember" When _*fait *_(past participle) is completed by an infinitive,
it remains invariable. Simple, no?


----------



## annadom

snarkhunter said:


> On rappelle les cas classiques pour cette construction :
> _Je l'ai fait*e* venir_ (i.e. elle est venue)
> _Je l'ai fai*t* appeler _(i.e. elle a été appelée)



This seems to contradict the rule given earlier: règle "Le participe passé _fait_ immédiatement suivi d’un verbe à l’infinitif est toujours invariable."
(c'est une question de sens : le COD est le verbe à l'infinitif, et non pas "elle").  I thought I understood but now I'm unclear again!
Help!
Merci,
Anna


----------



## Maître Capello

Snarkhunter was indeed wrong. When followed by an infinitive, the past participle _fait_ is *always* invariable.

_Je l'ai faite venir_.  → _Je l'ai fai*t* venir_.


----------



## Malcolm X

Bonjour,

I just read "Elle s'est fait écraser par un camion, quelque part près de l'aéroport." (She got run over by a truck somewhere near the airport.). Shouldn't it have been "Elle s'est faite écraser par un camion, quelque part près de l'aéroport."?

Merci !


----------



## olivier68

Bonne question...
Mauvaise suggestion ;-)

Le participe passé du verbe "faire" est, à ma connaissance, toujours invariable lorsqu'il précède un infinitif.


----------



## etoile2009

Olivier a raison 

Immédiatement suivi d’un infinitif, le participe passé du verbe « faire » est invariable :

La fillette s’est fait gronder par son père.
Les robes que la princesse a fait confectionner sont d’or et d’argent.

Mais, bien sûr, quand il n’est pas suivi d’un infinitif, le participe passé du verbe « faire » suit les règles d’accord habituelles :

Je retiens les leçons des erreurs que j’ai faites.
La paysanne devenue princesse s’est faite au luxe.


----------



## atcheque

Bonjour,

Voir les fils : fr s'est fait - traduction - Dictionnaire Français-Anglais WordReference.com
[…]
FR: Elle s'est fait renvoyer / s'est vue renvoyée - grammaire
FR: Elle s'est fait(e) mal au dos - grammaire
FR: Il s'est fait des amis - grammaire


----------

